# Request: Plans for closed-system scrubber + inline fan q



## marx2k (Dec 7, 2006)

In a few months I plan to build a self contained soil/hydro cab with a cooltube setup cooling either a 400W or a 1000W HPS bulb.

The best estimate at the dimensions I can give right now would be 4' deep, 5' wide, 6' tall.

What I am looking for is to also build the exhaust system running like the following:

CoolTube >> Inline Fan >> Carbon Scrubber/Muffler >> Exhaust

The cooltube and fan ideally would be IN the cab with the scrubber OUTSIDE of the cab. So far, the designs that I've seen for scrubbers have all been that the air comes in through the middle of the scrubber and out the output but I need the air to come in one end and exit the other. This would properly pull air across the cooltube.  I did see plans once for a scrubber made from a 5 gallon bucket, but I can't seem to find the plans at the moment.  But this sort of enclosed air scrubber is what I'm looking for.

I also would like to make this a muffler so there is less fan noise coming out. 

I ALSO need to find out whats the best kind of low noise fan that would be able to accomplish this in the under $250 range. And I _am_ correct in assuming that it's better that  the fan push air through the scrubber versus pulling it out from the scrubber, correct?


----------



## KADE (Dec 7, 2006)

Air should be pulled through filters. Fantech makes amazing fans.


----------



## marx2k (Dec 7, 2006)

I was wondering if getting one of those Stanley blowers and modding it to my needs would be a good investment of ~$50

The Fantech fan Im looking at which would be ideal is the 392cfm 6" FX6XL
which retails in the $200 ballpark figure.  

I wonder which would be the better investment?  I've read some interesting threads on the Stanley blower and how happy people are with it.  Any thoughts?


----------



## fRIENDinDEED (Dec 9, 2006)

i am on the same fact finding mission as you are and recently came upon some revelations through other members/ forums

***blowers are bigger than inline fans so they may not be a good idea, stick with the inline fans. so far this is the best i have seen:http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/ventilation-fans-c-76.html, i have seen one for about $79 but cant find it

*** dont know where your setup is exactley but, you may want to keep everything on the inside as much as possible. (setup ie. : air in from bottom around plants-->carbon scrubber-->fan-->cooltube-->out). KADE is correct in saying that air needs to be pullled through. security is security right?

** i have read about that stanley blower mod too, not something i would do, but to each his own.


----------



## marx2k (Dec 9, 2006)

Im beginning to think I  too am going to get an inline fan.

I think Im going to be going with the Vortex 6 inch Inline Fan 449 CFM 

The website that that is offered on (that you mentioned above), is it a reputable one?

I will be constructing a DIY Scrubber cylinder that will be standing upright in the corner of the cab, from that it will go through one end of a cooltube, out the other end, into the fan and out through the top iof the cab, probably through a concealed muffler.

449CFM should be way more than plenty I think.

I also am going to standardize on 6" for all ducting/fan - I think I will only need to reduce for the bake-a-round as I think it is 4" but that shouldnt be too big of a deal.  

I've seen comporable prices for Elicent 6" fans but they only pull under 200CFM - but I heard VERY good things about them (last forever, super quiet, etc)

Everything will be inside of the cab except the muffler which I plan to conceal using some sort of box (like a muffler coming out the top enclosed within a kitty litter bucket or something, so it just looks like a bucket of kitty litter sitting on the top of the cab)


----------

